# Yippie!!! YAY!!!!



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Just scouring my tank tonight and looking at the newest additions to my fish family and low and behold a single platy fry looked at me. Well I just about did a back flip! I've keot my HUGELY pregnant platy in the breeder for about a week cause she had shown all of the signs since the first day I put her in there that she was going to pop. She didn't, so instead of stressing her out, I let her back into the community tank last night. So I'm thinking she just had it tonight sometime. It's so cute!! I'm so excited. I'm going to have to keep an eye on the tank tonight to see if I find anymore. 

Also, I've made up my mind, no more adult pregnant fish in the breeder, I get all worked up when they don't give birth when they are supposed to. So I'm just going to get them out when I see them, the fish I save are the fish I save. There really isn't much more I can do. Besides, I'm going to have to set up another tank sometime soon for the new batch because with the load I have now, I don't think I can add much more without it becoming too over populated. I'll have pics soon of my four black baby mollies and my single (hopefully I find more tonight) platy fry. Weeee!! Yippie! I'm a happy fish mommy!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

congrats
And so now you know why there is a disease called multiple tank syndrome!:lol:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

good job.
it is great raising your own fish isn't it?


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

It it would have been great raising that single platy to adulthood but unfortunately this morning when I woke up, I looked into the tank and he was curled up dead. I almost cried. Anyways, I guess the little fish that was rescued and we rightfully named Lucky, wasn't very lucky was he?


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

In my experience never name new babys lucky... they almost never make it... I found a lost lamb once and called him lucky... died after 2 days... was sad


----------

